

Hacker looking for an APT in NYC budget with $1000/mon, any ideas? - m_marker

I'm moving to NYC for a developer position and looking for an apt? Any ideas on where to start, my budget is $1000. Is there a startup for helping find apts??
======
RayCo
Best I know are padmapper or streeteasy. From my experience, 50% of craigslist
posted apartments are fake.

A few other thoughts for $1k a month: -are you willing to have roommates? if
yes, this will greatly increase your odds of finding a suitable place quickly.
-are you willing to go to Brooklyn or Queens? If yes, this will also increase
your odds. -if it is Manhattan, Upper East Side, Lower East Side, Chinatown,
or Harlem will be your best bets. You should not expect to find a one bedroom
or even a studio at that price in Manhattan.

Hope this helps, let me know if you have followup questions.

~~~
m_marker
Thanks for ur comments. I don't mind Queens or Brooklyn provided I can get
like a 30min commute to lower Manhattan. Do u thin $1k will get me something?

~~~
RayCo
Based on 30min commute to lower manhattan, I'd say go Brooklyn. With roommates
$1k will get you something, without roommates you'd have to push your commute
to longer than 30 minutes, maybe more like 45. Quickly glancing at Streeteasy,
cheapest studio in Brooklyn I could see that would give you a 30 minute
commute is about 1400.

------
warpspeed
Hoboken, NJ is an oft-overlooked area. I live there and am a 10 minute PATH
ride (or ferry) from WTC. It's a town completely full of yuppies so there are
plenty of eager roommates. You alternatively might be able to find a studio
under 1k.

edit- to find a place, CL is pretty legit here. There are also brokers, but
nowhere near as bad as NYC.

------
jonmarkgo
My favorite apartment search site (All verified by-owner listings) is
<http://www.urbanedgeny.com/>

Broker fees could easily add $200/month

